# Early Harley Davidson V-Twin Board Tracker



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 12, 2022)

In my job I work with miniatures for sets, photo shoots and stop motion videos. We just got a new (Form 3) 3D printer at work and my co-worker had this 3D solid model of an early Harley Davidson board tracker and wanted to check the max capacity of it’s build volume, so he printed it as large as it would fit. When I saw it I had to do a “test print” of my own. 

This one has lots of detail, and the person who modeled it knew something about early board trackers. Shorty bars in the race position, no rack, bobbed rear fender, no front fender and no brakes. Has the notches in the tank to clear the spark plugs, don’t know what year but somewhere near when the Titanic sank. Extricating it from its supports will take some patience. Print time: 25 hours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Do a '13 Flying Merkel board tracker and I'm down!  V/r Shawn


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 19, 2022)

This is incredible. What material is it printed with? Resin?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 19, 2022)

Do a 38 Indian 4! I’d buy it from you!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 20, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> This is incredible. What material is it printed with? Resin?



Thanks, yes - it is a photpolymer resin that is cured with synthetic UV light.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 20, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Do a 38 Indian 4! I’d buy it from you!



I wish I could...


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 21, 2022)

Very cool !!!!!!!!


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice!


----------

